# Insulin Glargine Market Risks To Switch To Biosimilar Version In 2015



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2013)

GenericsWeb, the leader in established pharmaceutical patent analysis and searching, recently published an article based on its proprietary Pipeline Patent Intelligence that analyses opportunities in launching of generic Insulin Glargine, the active ingredient in Sanofi?s blockbuster long-acting Insulin analogue, Lantus?. In 2012, global sales of Lantus? increased 19.3% generating nearly ?5 billion, for Sanofi Aventis, 14% of their entire net sales for the year (attribution: http://en.sanofi.com/Images/31972_20-F_2012.pdf).

The article by GenericsWeb highlights the following observations in relation to generic Insulin Glargine: 
    The most significant constraint to the launch of a biosimilar Insulin Glargine comes from patent families protecting the active ingredient per se.
    Family DK113585A (12/03/1985) claims Insulin Glargine generally. European patent EP0254516 was extended by supplementary protection certificates (SPC) in France and Germany until July 2012 and EP0280534 was extended in Spain and the UK until February 2013. Due to expiry of all patent and SPC terms, this patent family essentially offers no further protection of the Lantus product.

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/4/prweb10600099.htm


----------

